# What's Japan's problem?



## mime (22 June 2005)

I'm so pissed off about their view on whaling so I thought I would bitch about it on this forum.

What's their problem anyway? Why do they have to hunt an endangered species for profit?


----------



## tech/a (22 June 2005)

*Re: What's Japans problem?*

Japans economie is stuffed anyway.

So its like asking the Arab's to stop oil production to save the planet's Ozone layer.

They'd do it anyway.Its about Money and jobs.


----------



## TjamesX (22 June 2005)

*Re: What's Japans problem?*

Just to put a different slant on things, not too long ago I think it was the Japanese media that ran stories about Australians culling Koala's and how barbaric and sensless it was to kill the cute little fur balls, they didn't understand why it would be done.

A lot of other tourists are shocked to find out we eat our own icon..the kangaroo!!

I'm not for whaling, the only problem I have with it is the endangered species part - the potential to lose a species. But I think (correct me) that the Japanese are looking for ways to breed them and sustainably whale???

Different cultures do different things....

TJ


----------



## tech/a (22 June 2005)

*Re: What's Japans problem?*



			
				TjamesX said:
			
		

> But I think (correct me) that the Japanese are looking for ways to breed them and sustainably whale???
> 
> Different cultures do different things....
> 
> TJ





Didnt know that.

On another slant again  

Hope that life on other planets isnt discovered and we are seen as delicacies----earth becomes a huge paddock or sea and we lobster or Roo meat!!

Far fetched----


----------



## dutchie (22 June 2005)

*Re: What's Japans problem?*

I would not mind whaling if it was sustainable (at the moment I don't think it is).

The Japanese are keen on tradition. Eating whale meat is a tradition. Therefore they keep whaling (although making money is also very important).

Part of the current system that I do disagree with is that if the world has decided that whaling is not sustainable then everyone should comply. To say that the current whaling is for scientific purposes is a joke and leaves the Japanese open to ridecule.


----------



## Knobby22 (22 June 2005)

*Re: What's Japans problem?*

What about all the shark maiming for Shark Fin Soup?

I love Kangaroo, we would be better to farm them than cattle as it would cause less envionmental damage.

The Japs aren't the nicest guys on the block but let us not forget the Norwegians who also hunt whales. The win we had internationly won't stop the killing some whales for "scientific" purposes.

I was listening to the radio this morning and part of the problem is that we have no idea how many whales are around in some species including the Minke which resides near Antartica. Without decent research, Japan will win some day soon.


----------



## Smurf1976 (22 June 2005)

*Re: What's Japans problem?*

IMHO tradition is never a valid basis for decision making. ALWAYS look at the facts.

This includes such matters as whales, forests, climate change, uranium, religious views towards abortion and prostitution, censorship of TV programs, the obesity epidemic and so on.

In this country even with matters as simple as water supply it seems to be impossible to get anyone to look at the hard facts. (Most likely because in the case of water the facts don't suit either conservationists or government).

Try and get someone to do a proper scientific assessment of forestry. As any Tasmanian will confirm, this is a never ending issue in Tas. But no matter what you do, there's ALWAYS some problem with it. It just isn't possible to please EITHER side. Whaling is similar.

Likewise look at the uranium debate. It has been known in the energy industry for years that the Kyoto Protocol was THE key to the nuclear industy's future to the point that many simply call it "the Nuclear Protocol". No surprises that the nuclear industry has invested $$$ to push Kyoto. But look at the politics - the supporters of Kyoto oppose uranium and in one case built their political position on th back of opposing renewable energy too. There's just nothing, apart from literally switching off the power, that will keep such people happy.

Should we kill the whales? IMO the answer is no. But the real problem when it comes to the environment in general is a failure to look at the facts.


----------



## denk (22 June 2005)

*Re: What's Japans problem?*

Why don't we give Shark, Dorado and Tuna the same respect ... Having recently sailed the South Pacific I witnessed these species hooked and left to die painful inhuman( ¿) heartless deaths...(why not dare to personify the meagre fish species too!) 

But whales ...now there's something! 

To say that some activity is sustainable while whaling is not (or of endangered species)  is mostly without scientific foundation... we don't really know. 

The facts are the open seas are fair( ¿) game, for those that fish and those who choose not to... 

The wage rates and efficiency mean Australia chooses mainly not to...whereas ...wage rates and efficiency mean Japan chooses to...

And we will carry on slaughtering a million sheep a year...a milllion cuddly poor little sheepses ...

...tis all very sad, really !


----------



## mime (22 June 2005)

*Re: What's Japans problem?*

Our fluffy sheep are not endangered, have very simple intelligence and don't take many years to grow. 

What's Japans freakin problem? It's not like their industry needs whaling to survive. 

Wish the US would step in and put them in line. Make stuff alot easier.


----------

